# Nissan Almera. Need some opinions



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi here is a picture of my Almera its european and is not made in the states. The Almera is very simaler to the Sentra. I think the front end is identical but im not sure. Can i have some opinions. I need to know cause im gona get a Sentra body kit for it. 
Can some one give me a good upload site. Ive tried using Angelfire but it wont let users veiw the picture for some reason.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

post the link...that should work.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Go to the www.pulsar.org.au


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

why dont you just get a pulsar body kit.......


----------

